# NEED ASAP TRAILER FOR 2 HORSES w/RAMP



## jenandjames (Nov 15, 2018)

HI all, We have 2 horses in St. Peter that need to be trailered THIS WEEKEND!! Please HELP. Looking for a trailer with ramp. Looking for anyone who can help directly or offer any suggestions on where to rent a trailer.

Thank you!!
Jennifer


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You would do better to put this on your local Craigslist_ {Farm & Garden section}_ or a equestrian group in your area via Facebook for shipping of your horse this close to the date needed...


Good luck.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Check with local U Haul trailer dealers. In many areas they rent horse trailers.


----------

